# ** GruvenParts.com Has 2.0 Engine Goodies !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm SKF bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
021-903-119 (021903119) ABA alternator pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! * 

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation. 

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5823593C (1J5 823 593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0823593C (1J0 823 593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Any new suggestions for these cars ?


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

how bout a nice short runner intake manifold? cant even have enough options for buying one of those.

or better yet an option for the crank pulley WITHOUT the power steering sheave on it.

thus saving even MORE weight.

I forget though, does the stock crank pulley setup integrate a harmonic balancer into the pulley or not? if not i may be down for one of these, if so then i'll have to think about it.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Ive passed along those suggestions to engineering !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts//Yarrowsport MKIV Golf/Jetta Rear Stress Bar *

We are helping Yarrowsport sell their popular MKIV rear stress bar for Golf and Jetta platforms. 

Stiffen up the flexible MKIV chassis with this proven rear stress bar from Yarrowsport and sold exclusively by GruvenParts.com! This bar is machined to the factory correct dimensions and installs easily with all hardware and instructions provided.

Fits all MK4 Golf and Jetta, R32 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GRuvenParts.com Has NEW PARTS !!*

We are working on something for everyone, stay tuned, we have lots more in production.


*Finshed, Ready for Sale (Going onto site shortly)*

-- MK2 9A 1.8L/2.0 16V Lightweight Billet Crank Pulleys

--Corrado G60 Billet Lightweight Alternator Pulleys



* To Be Finished Soon 1-2 weeks *

-- Audi A4/S4 Billet Adjustable Upper Control Arms

-- R32 / TT Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links

-- MK2 / MK3 02A Side/Side trans cable repair blocks

-- Corrado rear deck lid billet linkages / cables - super trick !


Stay tuned for more !!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing *



* Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing *

Looking for that trick custom upgrade to push your ride over the top at the shows?? Check out this R-E-A-L 3K Carbon Fiber Weave that we've put on an adhesive backing. We've also applied a clear coat to the Carbon to provide a deep gloss finish. Used for years in the aerospace industry, this genuine 3K carbon fiber with adhesive peel and stick backing adds strength and great looks to most any surface. Ships in (2) 10 inch x 20 inch .022 inch thick pieces. 

Sheets can be easily cut with sharp scissors or razors. Makes a great decorative upgrade to any surface. Sheets are fairly flexible and can be adhered to any complex contour without drastic impressions, inside/outside corners or rapidly changing surface features. High heat and low temperature applications should be avoided. Use only where typical plastic tapes would be used.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*www.GruvenParts.com*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts are you guys interested in for these cars ??

www.GruvenParts.com

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*www.GruvenParts.com* 

Please feel free to call or email with any questions regarding our products.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for a Monday!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* What's in Development Currently ?*

1. Audi A4 adjustable front upper control arms - pics will be posted shortly!

2. 02A side/side cable repair block

3. R32/TT front adjustable swaybar end links

4. VR6, 1.8T, 2.0 billet oil dipstick funnels

5. Corrado stainless rear deck lid cables

Much more ... stay tuned 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Give us suggestions on parts you want made !!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Mr. VWswagg Sir (Aug 30, 2010)

GruvenParts.com said:


> *Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing *


Hey guys, I been seen and jotted down in my parts notebook the Pulley set you offer.. AWESOME.. is there anyone on here with testimonies with these baby's or any pictures...????

and about the carbon fiber adhesive.. does it fade in the sun????


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We've sold quite a few sets of the pulleys so hopefully someone will chime in. It is a very good mod, and I would also suggest lightweight flywheel to reduce engine rotating mass even more. 

Then on the driveline side, LIGHT wheels, light as you can go. No sense in reducing engine rotating mass then driving on 25 lbs wheels. 

As for the CF weave - it is real carbon fiber with a clear coat over it. Real CF will eventually fade if you put it in the sun, so I would not use this for roof or hood panel, but its great for interior surfaces, gauge panels, ect...


----------



## Mr. VWswagg Sir (Aug 30, 2010)

okay, well I am interested in the the pulley kit, going to get light weight flywheel first


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Mr. VWswagg Sir said:


> okay, well I am interested in the the pulley kit, going to get light weight flywheel first


I'd get both


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

still waiting for you to make a billet coolant flange for the aba, damn things warp and leak like hell. I think you said they were almost done like 2 years ago?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please let me know if you have further questions after our discussion. I am very sorry for the delay in shipping the ABA crank. They did a tool path rework on the CNC lathe to improve the product look, you will be very happy with it I promise. Unfortunately it took a bit longer than we anticipated to complete the reprogram. Please contact me direct if any other questions, we are here pretty much 24x7.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> still waiting for you to make a billet coolant flange for the aba, damn things warp and leak like hell. I think you said they were almost done like 2 years ago?


this


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I know it, still trying to find a way to keep that under $100. We may just forgo the auto trans version of that and do manual trans version only. Lemme check status ...


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

I will buy one ASAP or if you wanna be nice and let me test it that would be nice


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I like the aba crank pulleys since they are not underdrive. But $130 for a 2$ piece of aluminum is kind of steep imo. High quality though. :beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Let me know where you are buying 6" round 6061-T651 for $2 please !! 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

At what cost?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

was not aware you use aircraft aluminum meant for planes on a part that does not do much work. But at least its good to know the part will stand up to any abuse of road grime or rocks that are thrown at it. 

12"	Plus or Minus 1/4"	33.2496 lbs	Price: $149.58 t6061-t651 aluminum


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah its a very good aluminum to work with, I wish it was less expensive, it takes a 6" length to build that pulley. 

We just got more of the ABA crank pulleys in stock, we appreciate everyones patience who has been waiting.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MK4 and Audi Dipstick Handles!*

We’re all sick of popping the hood on our stylish VW’s and Audi’s only to find an engine compartment which looks like it might have digested a construction cone somewhere along the way. Now you can finally get rid of that hideous bright orange dipstick in favor of this billet aluminum version in a variety of colors and finishes. 

Fits all 98-07 New Beetle, Golf, Jetta, Passat, 99-06 Audi A4 00-06 TT and is for use on cars with OEM dipstick P/N 06A-115-611Q (06A115611Q) and 06B-115-611R (06B115611R)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Audi and VW Washer Fluid Cap*

Ditch the ugly blue washer fluid cap (or half tennis ball if you’re really ghetto) with one of these slick billet aluminum 6061-T651 versions. 

Ours are CNC machined for a perfect fit and can be ordered in a variety of colors and finishes – including anodized or highly polished. Simply remove the old cap and press fit this one right into the washer tank. 

This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-955-455 (1K0955455), 1H0-955-455 (1H0955455), and fits nearly every VW and Audi in existence. So, there’s no excuse to rock the half tennis ball anymore!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Mr. VWswagg Sir (Aug 30, 2010)

*Will buy the 8v aba pulley set soon!!*

HEY I am going to be purchasing your pulley set for my 8v ABA, so honestly how much horspower or percentage over stock will I get, from your 8v ABA experience or a customer's..? 

I also have a P&P head, Autotec 270 cam, SPA cam gear, Dual valve springs, ARP Head Studs, TT 2" Race Downpipe, TT 2.25 catback, Tectonics A/C delete w/ Water Pump Pulley.. waiting to be put on in 2 weeks

I bought a new coolant flange but like guy said earlier in post will there be a aluminum or stronger material coolant flange buy you or another company for the 8v ABA Head????

ONe last thing, to compare your crank pulley with this other one I saw by Eurosport.... http://www.performance-cafe.com/images/espull.jpg


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

With all those mods its going to be hard to predict exact hp gain. I would estimate our lightweight pulley kit will be good for 5 hp gain but the driveability will be much improved. It will rev off idle quicker, especially in lower gears. It also makes heel/toe match rev shifting a joyous occasion, rather than a wait and see grind-a-thon. Very noticeable on track where high revs and match revving / heel/toe are very important. 

I will put it this way - you wont want to go back to stock. Nobody ever does and we've sold quite a few of these pulley kits. The less rotating mass the better!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## bunchabugs (May 14, 2007)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Any new suggestions for these cars ?


what about a clam shell mounted double guage pod


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Dipstick Funnel* 

Finally, a replacement for the orange plastic dipstick funnel ! 

Our funnel is made from 6061-T6 billet aluminum and neatly replaces the cheap brittle orange dipstick funnel we have all come to hate. Choose from as machined finish or highly polished finish. 

This part replaces OEM part number 053-103-663 (053103663) on the following vehicles: 

Audi - 80, B5 A4 1.8T – all 4 cylinder 
VW – MK2 Golf, Jetta, Scirocco, Corrado G60 (NOT VR6), MK3 ABA’s, Eurovan T4, B3, B4, B5 Passat 1.8T and 2.0


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We have all the ABA 2L lightweight pulleys in stock now, let us know what you need!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## 01golfgls (Oct 25, 2009)

on a stock engine will you see more HP, or at least better throttle response with the pullies?


----------



## OsteKuste (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had the ABA pulley set installed since early this summer. The finish quality was outstanding, and could easily be polished even further for more bling. The only problem I had was a rough bearing in the idler pulley, and the guys at Gruven offered a swap for a new complete pulley. I didn't worry about it yet though, because I ended up deleting the idler setup. I noticed a little quicker revs, but we're talking about looking for some of the last little gains here. The main plus for most would likely be looks. I second the idea of offering a version without the PS groove, and would be willing to swap for a prototype. Offering anodising might be nice for some show cars. I am also interested in the billet dipstick tube for the ABA and some decals. Any help?:laugh:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks, send us an email and we'll get you a discount on an ABA billet funnel


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm SKF bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
021-903-119 (021903119) ABA alternator pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone up for a complete billet ABA dipstick / funnel combo ? 

Stay tuned, it will be listed on the site this week :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick* 

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines 

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet goodness and lots more is on the way ! 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




GruvenParts.com said:


> *ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*
> 
> *www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.gruvenparts.com

:thumbup::thumbup:

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm SKF bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
021-903-119 (021903119) ABA alternator pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Dipstick Funnel*

Finally, a replacement for the orange plastic dipstick funnel ! 

Our funnel is made from 6061-T6 billet aluminum and neatly replaces the cheap brittle orange dipstick funnel we have all come to hate. Choose from as machined finish or highly polished finish.

This part replaces OEM part number 053-103-663 (053103663) on the following vehicles: 

Audi - 80, B5 A4 1.8T – all 4 cylinder 
VW – MK2 Golf, Jetta, Scirocco *(all including 16V)*, Corrado G60 (NOT VR6), MK3 ABA’s, Eurovan T4, B3, B4, B5 Passat 1.8T and 2.0


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover* 

Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves! 

Ours is CNC'd from aerospace grade billet aluminum and sculpted to fit the contours of the MK3 Golf and Jetta engine bay perfectly. 

Available in CNC machined finish or chrome plated. Custom engraving options are available. Send us an image of your desired engraving and we will quote it - [email protected]. 

Fits all 1993-1999 MK3 Golf and Jetta and replaces OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A)


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Sweet, Im ordering tomorrow..............are the edges rounded off and snooth? 
Any pix of the chrome unit? 





GruvenParts.com said:


> *MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*
> 
> Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The edges are bevelled and smooth, no sharp corners. I dont have a chrome pic but you can imagine what that would look like, lots of bling! :thumbup: 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

you guys need more parts for mk4 2.0's


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet Audi and VW Washer Fluid Cap*
> 
> Ditch the ugly blue washer fluid cap (or half tennis ball if you’re really ghetto) with one of these slick billet aluminum 6061-*T651 *versions.


That seems like overkill for a washer cap 

Is the Radiator cover available in anodized colors including black?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah it is overkill but it looks alot nicer than warped plastic 

Yes we can anodize in any color but we would need to run an entire tank to annodize. Tank is $250so hopefully we can get a few people needing to anodized, or maybe you have other aluminum parts you also want the same color, since it wouldnt cost any extra to do 1 or 10 parts. Might as well fill the tank.

Email if you want to get on an anodize list, we can start a new thread asking for people who want that so we can fill a tank and make it more economical.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

GruvenParts.com said:


> * MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm SKF bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses.
> 
> ...



Can I purchase the alt pulley and serpentine tensionor pulley separtely. I do not have power steering and already have a LW Alum Crank pulley.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes you can buy all at once or a la carte :beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*

Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!

Ours is CNC'd from aerospace grade billet aluminum and sculpted to fit the contours of the MK3 Golf and Jetta engine bay perfectly. 

Available in CNC machined finish or chrome plated. Custom engraving options are available. Send us an image of your desired engraving and we will quote it - [email protected].

Fits all 1993-1999 MK3 Golf and Jetta and replaces OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for kick ass engine cover, these things are beautiful! :beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Post up install pics please! I want to see some custom engine bays wearing this stuff !!!  

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

alternator pulley and crank pulley 

want to hook me up with the dipstick and dipstick tube?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice !

We have both dipstick and tube in stock, you need them !

Email me when you can.

[email protected]




www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

You need our ABA billet dipstick man !!!





Minor_Threat said:


> alternator pulley and crank pulley
> 
> want to hook me up with the dipstick and dipstick tube?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for billet parts !



GruvenParts.com said:


> * MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm SKF bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for more billet parts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice day to call in sick and work on your car 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Dipstick Funnel* 

Finally, a replacement for the orange plastic dipstick funnel ! 

Our funnel is made from 6061-T6 billet aluminum and neatly replaces the cheap brittle orange dipstick funnel we have all come to hate. Choose from as machined finish or highly polished finish. 

This part replaces OEM part number 053-103-663 (053103663) on the following vehicles: 

Audi - 80, B5 A4 1.8T – all 4 cylinder 
VW – MK2 Golf, Jetta, Scirocco *(all including 16V)*, Corrado G60 (NOT VR6), MK3 ABA’s, Eurovan T4, B3, B4, B5 Passat 1.8T and 2.0


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for nice looking dipsticks and funnels  



GruvenParts.com said:


> *ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*
> 
> *www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com 

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*

Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!

Ours is CNC'd from aerospace grade billet aluminum and sculpted to fit the contours of the MK3 Golf and Jetta engine bay perfectly. 

Available in CNC machined finish or chrome plated. Custom engraving options are available. Send us an image of your desired engraving and we will quote it - [email protected].

Fits all 1993-1999 MK3 Golf and Jetta and replaces OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please make sure to like us out on Facebook 

--

http://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts

--

Its a great way to keep up with all that we are developing, and request more items to be developed




www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock, ready to ship ! 





GruvenParts.com said:


> * MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for LW pulley kits !



GruvenParts.com said:


> * MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:beer:


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

emailed you guys awhile ago about a deal and got an email back saying sure but then nada.....are you guys gonna do turkey day/black friday sale or what?? i am interested in buying the whole set (3) of mk3 pulleys.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the interest, we did get a quote to you finally, sorry it took a while. 

Please let us know when ready to proceed, and as always its fastest to just call. Sometimes we get 300 emails in a day! 

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Post Christmas bump :laugh:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*

Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!

Ours is CNC'd from aerospace grade billet aluminum and sculpted to fit the contours of the MK3 Golf and Jetta engine bay perfectly. 

Available in CNC machined finish or chrome plated. Custom engraving options are available. Send us an image of your desired engraving and we will quote it - [email protected].

Fits all 1993-1999 MK3 Golf and Jetta and replaces OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for the best products for your ride 


www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). Please note the offset distance (from charger side of pulley to the centerline of the 1st rib = 0.650”). Rib spacing is 0.140” center to center (for K style serpentine belts). The overall width from end to end = 1.640”.

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt not included). Please calculate your maximum impeller RPM to ensure you do not overdrive the supercharger at high RPMs. This product may void any Vortech factory warranties.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> *ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*
> 
> *www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump !



GruvenParts.com said:


> *MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*
> 
> Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock, ready to ship 





GruvenParts.com said:


> * MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its all in stock, ready to ship !

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> *MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*
> 
> Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for the 2L ABA !! 

:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover* 

Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves! 

Ours is CNC'd from aerospace grade billet aluminum and sculpted to fit the contours of the MK3 Golf and Jetta engine bay perfectly. 

Available in CNC machined finish or chrome plated. Custom engraving options are available. Send us an image of your desired engraving and we will quote it - [email protected]ts.com. 

Fits all 1993-1999 MK3 Golf and Jetta and replaces OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!* 

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers : 

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley 
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley 
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI) 
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts do you want to see made for these cars? We are always looking for new parts :beer: 

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for billet ABA parts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com Pre-Order Page for MK2/MK3 Billet Strut Caps*


*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

Here is another one you guys wanted and we're in process of building it - 

*MK2/MK3 Billet Strut Caps Pre-Order*
Please read the Pre-Order note at the end.

GruvenParts.com is now machining billet strut caps made from 6061-T651 aircraft aluminum and sold in sets of 2. They will have a machined finish (the red picture is just to see it against the CAD screen background), however we can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). 

We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 

These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). 

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt are not included).


----------

